# Advice please



## NMcElroy (Jan 6, 2010)

My Husband has the opportunity to go for a job in Joburg & I am very unsure. We live in N.I reland now & have 2 kids, 4 & 1. The obvious concerns are safety ( I know you're probably thinking she lives in N.Ireland & is concerned about safety but really nothing happens here to worry about). Also schooling as my daughter is already at school here. I read elsewhere that kids don't start school until they are 7 is that correct? Also is it easy enough to make friends as I wouldn't be working & have the opportunity to meet people that way. Are there mother & toddler groups or something similar, are there creches? In terms of a social life is there one as I also read people tend not to go out after dark...is this also true? (I appreciate I shouldn't believe everything I read!)

I would appreciate any advice

Thanlks

Nichola


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Nichola,

Most of what you probably have read re: crime etc is true. Yes wedo go out after dark but we are careful where we go, being followed, stopping at traffic lights (hijacking) etc... this may sound like a war zone but you just have to be extra aware at night!!

Kids start school here at 6 years of age. If your has already started he/she will be assessed for level of maturity and competence, if all is well he/she may continue with schooling.

I suppose it could be easy to make friends as out here in the colonies there are generally ex-pat groups from Ireland, England etc. There are motherand toddleer groups but obviously not being my division I would not know where to look for the most part.

In saying all of the above... if I was you or in your position and I knew what I knew I would NEVER bring my family here! Although we probably need whatever skill your husband has I would not subject my family to the stress of South Africa. I hope this does not cause strife in your household but I would rather be honest with you than not.

Good luck with your descision.


----------



## NMcElroy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for your honest reply. I will be forwarding your reply onto my hubby!



zambezi.king said:


> Nichola,
> 
> Most of what you probably have read re: crime etc is true. Yes wedo go out after dark but we are careful where we go, being followed, stopping at traffic lights (hijacking) etc... this may sound like a war zone but you just have to be extra aware at night!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Please read this thread as well before making a decision http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...xpats-living-south-africa/36510-paranoia.html

Oh and at the age of 4 your child would have to go to pre school


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh and at the age of 4 your child would have to go to pre school[/QUOTE]

Not necessarily, provision is made for young kids to attend school if they are mature enough and can cope with the work.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

zambezi.king said:


> Not necessarily, provision is made for young kids to attend school if they are mature enough and can cope with the work.


Yes but that is not a likely situation for a child 3 years too young unless he/she is extremely intelligent. Pre-School/Grade 0 is much more likely!


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

It might be more likely but the FACT remains that most kids start here when they are six (they usually start in the year that they turn seven... not at 7 yearas old) but provision is made for younger kids that can cope, only Nichola (at present) can judge the level her child is at. If, or when, she arrives here she can get the child assess by the school or by a private OT.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

You will love it in jhb!!!! Nightlife!!! you will all pubs and clubs full in night!!! just be careful while driving...

And soon in few months you will be so used to of all this.. that it wont take any extra effort from your side in future....


----------

